# purple pistils?



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wondering if there is anyway to tell if your plant is pollinated before seeds actually form.  I have heard people say that the pistils turn purple but I've had other plants that weren't pollinated and they also had purple pistils.  thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

The hairs pull into the pistils when they have collected male pollen.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

:yeahthat: ...No they don't usually change color with pollination.


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks Ozzy, how long after pollination does that happen?  I am almost a month into flowering, pistils are almost all purple.  My male is starting to die I think, he had his flowers out over a month ago, I am hoping it isnt too late to use his pollen.


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks OG


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

thanks OG, I have heard that they do many times over the years but never believed, I'll take your word on it.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

NP man!

Month is too long to not show pollinate. It sounds like your male is not viable (sterile). 

Sorry man


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

i have them separated and haven't actually tried to pollinate it yet but I suspected it might be pollinated already because I sometimes go to the female after touching the male plant.
I think I want to pollinate because the male is a huge, strong beast and a different strain (dont know which).  I also sampled some of the male leaves and got a surprisingly nice buzz from it so I imagine it would be good to cross with.


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

oh, and males can be sterile?  never heard that before


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

yes males can be sterile nt ofter but they can happen.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 22, 2012)

I wouldn't use the male, personally. If your smoking a male and getting a buzz then the male is a herm. Males don't produce THC. If they did, people would smoke hemp.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll disagree with that alot of breeders use to smoke the males to decide which male to use. some males will even have trich on their leaves just like female.


----------



## poorgrower (Feb 22, 2012)

there is no way this is hermie, it is 100% male, fully mature- over 6 feet tall.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 22, 2012)

If that size male is in the same building as any females then you will have seeds unless you have a monster air system. If the male is sterile it will still release pollen the pollen just dont have the chromasomes to produce fertile seeds


----------



## MG Canna (Feb 23, 2012)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use the male, personally. If your smoking a male and getting a buzz then the male is a herm. Males don't produce THC. If they did, people would smoke hemp.



If you're smoking the male and getting high, you definitely want to breed with that!!!!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 13, 2012)

Males DO produce THC just not enough to be worth using for consumption. But if you have them around at harvest time, you may as well cull the whole plant and cook it down. You'll still get usable THC content out of the entire thing if you process everything. Cook it down with your other foliage from the females you may have had. It's certainly not going to make your budder less potent.

While it may only end up being 1-5% of the whole plant being THC as a male, compared to the 10-25% we all hope for It's still worth cooking if you have enough.


----------

